# Ports messed up



## bsus (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I messed up the ports-packages after the upgrade to 9.0.

Can I:
`# rm -rf /usr/local`

and install all required packages from scratch?

Best Regards,
bsus


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a good plan of action at the bottom of portmaster(8).


----------



## bsus (Mar 28, 2012)

It works again without deleting everything:
`# portmaster -arf`


----------

